# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > VDSL >  VDSL στην Νικαια

## nnn

Καλή αρχή 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...99#post6197999

----------


## JPYZFR1

> Wind 25ης Μαρτίου από Πύργου προς Βαλαωρίτου, Άγιοι Ανάργυροι, σύνορα Νίκαιας- Πειραιά.


Γρήγορα πάνε.... Κατά τις 7:35 που πέρασα απο το σημείο δεν φαινόντουσαν καθόλου τα μηχανήματα.

Αν ανεβούνε και την Βαλαωρίτου τότε είναι μέσα στο Δήμο Νίκαιας.

----------


## nnn

Θα σταματήσουν στο φανάρι, από ότι μου είπαν. Το ανέβασμα μάλλον θα γίνει μετά.

- - - Updated - - -

Λογικά θα φέρουν την ίνα από τον ΟΤΕ στην Θηβών. Νομίζω λειτουργεί το Α/Κ εκεί ακόμα.

----------


## djstamatis

εγω επιασα τον υπευθυνο και μου ειπε την δευτερα τελιονουν στα μανιατικα 
και ξεκινανε την νικαια απο 7 μαρτιου θα ανεβουν και θα ανεβουν απο γρεβενων 
η αδεια βγεικε για την νικαια.
και κατι αλλο που ρωτησα ηταν για της καμπινες η καμπινες που θα μπουν παντου ειναι του οτε 
απλως η αλλες εταιριες νοικιαζουν της γραμμες απο τον οτε

----------


## nnn

> εγω επιασα τον υπευθυνο και μου ειπε την δευτερα τελιονουν στα μανιατικα 
> και ξεκινανε την νικαια απο 7 μαρτιου θα ανεβουν και θα ανεβουν απο γρεβενων 
> η αδεια βγεικε για την νικαια.
> και κατι αλλο που ρωτησα ηταν για της καμπινες η καμπινες που θα μπουν παντου ειναι του οτε 
> απλως η αλλες εταιριες νοικιαζουν της γραμμες απο τον οτε


Στα ΚΑΦΑΟ που πήρε ο ΟΤΕ, θα είναι του ΟΤΕ. Στα άλλα που πήρε η Wind. στο παλιό ΚΑΦΑΟ ια στηθεί η καμπίνα της WIND.

----------


## petrog

> εγω επιασα τον υπευθυνο και μου ειπε την δευτερα τελιονουν στα μανιατικα 
> και ξεκινανε την νικαια απο 7 μαρτιου θα ανεβουν και θα ανεβουν απο γρεβενων 
> η αδεια βγεικε για την νικαια.
> και κατι αλλο που ρωτησα ηταν για της καμπινες η καμπινες που θα μπουν παντου ειναι του οτε 
> απλως η αλλες εταιριες νοικιαζουν της γραμμες απο τον οτε


7 Μαρτίου;;;; Αφού λέει Q4 2017 παράδοση; Δηλαδή μόνο Γρεβενών και πάνω θα βάλουν στη Νίκαια;

----------


## nnn

> 7 Μαρτίου;;;; Αφού λέει Q4 2017 παράδοση; Δηλαδή μόνο Γρεβενών και πάνω θα βάλουν στη Νίκαια;


Σε ποιό ΚΑΦΑΟ είσαι ?

----------


## petrog

256 γιατί;

----------


## darax

H νίκαια πιάνει απο θηβών κ πάνω ...
και το α/κ νίκαια πιάνει κ ενα κομμάτι του ρέντη ! :Thinking:

----------


## petrog

Εγώ πάντως που είμαι στα όρια Νίκαιας - Πειραιά στην εκκλησία των Αγίων Αναργύρων είμαι στο ΑΚ Νίκαιας.

----------


## nnn

> 256 γιατί;





> 803-256	803	ΝΙΚΑΙΑ	256	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus	2017 Q4


Το πως θα έρθει και από ποιόν δρόμο, δεν σε απασχολεί.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ πάντως που είμαι στα όρια Νίκαιας - Πειραιά στην εκκλησία των Αγίων Αναργύρων είμαι στο ΑΚ Νίκαιας.


Στο 258 πρέπει να είσαι ή έχει και 256 εκεί ?

----------


## petrog

256 είμαι σίγουρα γιατί το είδα και στον αριθμό ΚΑΦΑΟ αλλά και στον κατανεμητή μου. Να σου πω την αλήθεια επειδή έψαχνα τα γύρω γύρω ΚΑΦΑΟ δεν το βρήκα το 258 ούτε εγώ  :Razz:  Ο μόνος μου ενδιασμός ήταν ότι με βάση τα ΑΚ το 256 ανήκει στην Νίκαια αλλά με βάση τα όρια δήμων ανήκει Πειραιά και δεν ήξερα το Excel αν αναφέρεται σε ΑΚ ή σε δήμους.

----------


## nnn

A/K, το 258 είναι ψηλά στην Βαλαωρίτου, πριν την Τζαβέλα.

----------


## petrog

Α όχι, το δικό μου είναι το 256 στην συμβολή των οδών Βαλαωρίτου και Σολωμού!

----------


## nnn

> Α όχι, το δικό μου είναι το 256 στην συμβολή των οδών Βαλαωρίτου και Σολωμού!


Υπομονή, μερικούς μήνες.

----------


## Mack

Είχα και εγώ την εντύπωση πως πάνε από κέντρο Κοκκινιάς προς Νεάπολη και μου κάνει εντύπωση αν σκάψανε εκεί αλλά μακάρι...

----------


## RSX

> Για εμάς που είμαστε στα σύνορα Πειραιά-Νίκαιας, Q4 2017 παίζει να ξέρει κανείς πότε θα γίνει η ηλεκτροδότηση ή να έχει δει κανένα συνεργείο;


είσαι σίγουρος οτι έχουν περαστεί και οι οπτικές και έχει γίνει η σύνδεση με την καμπίνα του οτε;
φαντάζομαι είτε θα δοθεί σταδιακά είτε με την πλήρη ολοκλήρωση του έργου.

----------


## WolfRathmA_GR

> Σήμερα Μαραθωνομάχων και Γρ. Λαμπράκη είδα σκάψιμο στο πεζοδρόμιο μάλλον για καμπίνα ακριβώς απέναντι απο αυτή του ΟΤΕ, δεξιά απο το μηχανάκι της φωτογραφίας.
> Είναι σύνορα Κερατσίνι-Νίκαια αλλά το καφάο ανήκει στη Νίκαια. Για Q1 2018 δίνει διαθεσιμότητα η Wind.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186663


Σήμερα το πρωί που πέρασα από εκεί, είδα τους τεχνικούς να κάθονται εκεί πέρα. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω, στήνουν πρώτα τα καφάο και μετά θα περαστούν οι γραμμές λογικά.

----------


## petrog

> είσαι σίγουρος οτι έχουν περαστεί και οι οπτικές και έχει γίνει η σύνδεση με την καμπίνα του οτε;
> φαντάζομαι είτε θα δοθεί σταδιακά είτε με την πλήρη ολοκλήρωση του έργου.


Ναι είμαι σίγουρος, τους είδα με τα μάτια μου να περνάνε ίνες και να ελέγχουν τη συνδεσιμότητα παλιού και νέου ΚΑΦΑΟ. Μάλιστα, είχαν κάνει ένα λάθος και δεν πέρναγε η οπτική ίνα και ξαναέσκαψαν. Επίσης ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι απομένει μόνο η ηλεκτροδότηση.

----------


## Lawbringer

Αριστοφάνους και Μακεδονίας και Θεσσαλονίκης και Μακεδονίας(444 και 419). Και οι 2 καμπίνες πιάνουν Κορυδαλλό αλλά δεν με χαλάει καθόλου! 1 βήμα πιο κοντά στο σπίτι μου!

----------


## JPYZFR1

Καλημέρα. Σήμερα σκαψίματα για οπτικές στην Τριών Ναυάρχων. Έχω και ένα ερώτημα  :Thinking:  Ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει απο που ξεκινάνε όλες αυτές οι οπτικές ίνες της WIND. Γενικά δείχνουν να ξεκινάνε κάπου στην Θηβών... Θα υπάρχει Α/Κ της WIND;

----------


## mike_871

> Καλημέρα. Σήμερα σκαψίματα για οπτικές στην Τριών Ναυάρχων. Έχω και ένα ερώτημα  Ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει απο που ξεκινάνε όλες αυτές οι οπτικές ίνες της WIND. Γενικά δείχνουν να ξεκινάνε κάπου στην Θηβών... Θα υπάρχει Α/Κ της WIND;


Κατα μηκος της θηβων υπαρχουν οπτικες απο ολους τους παροχους

----------


## nikolaos7

Περνώντας είδα τις καμπίνες 513 (πίσω απο το γήπεδο του Ιωνικού) και 553 (Επονιτών νομίζω) να έχουν τρύπες στο πλάι και να περιμένουν αδερφάκια!!

----------


## pappas81

Πριν μερικές μέρες ήρθε ένας τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ σπίτι μου διότι έιχα παρα πολύ θόρυβο στην γραμμή και μου άλλαξε πόρτα στο καφαο και έστρωσε . Συζητώντας για τις VDSL έμαθα 2 πληροφορίες . 
Η πρώτη είναι οτι η ΕΕΤΤ υποχρεώνει όλους τους παρόχους οταν δίνουν 50Mbps VDSL να είναι τουλάχιστον 45 . Διότι πολλοί θα έχετε δει την διαφήμιση της Vodafone που το λεεί αυτό και το παρουσιάζει οτι μόνο αυτη μπορεί να το κανει κτλπ , μην τσιμπάτε ισχύει για όλες τις εταιρίες.  Το δεύτερο είναι οτι πάλι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν τους αφήνει να διαθέσουν εμπορικά ακόμα τις 100αρες και πάνω, μόνο πιλοτικά . Η σκέψη είναι οτι βάλτε 50αρες παντού να δουμε πως θα πάει (γιατί μην ξεχνάμε οτι θα πρέπει να αναβαθμιστεί ΟΛΟ το bandwidth του δικτύου για να δωθούν αυτες οι ταχύτητες διότι δεν λέει τπτ εάν "κλειδώνεις" στο κέντρο στα 50 αλλά το effective bandwidth που σου δίνει είναι 20) και οταν πάνε όλα καλά τοτε θα ξεκλειδώσουν και τις παραπάνω ταχυτήτες . Προσωπική εκτίμηση του τεχνικού χωρίς να ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω και ο ίδιος , ενα με ενάμιση χρόνο μετά . Ήταν Νικαιώτης και νέος σε ηλικία οπότε κι αυτός το παρακολουθεί το θέμα γενικώς.
Πάντως καλή κίνηση αυτή απο την ΕΕΤΤ γιατι με το "εως 24Mbps" παίχτηκαν πολλές πουστιές. Γιατί εγώ το 2005 με 2006 που έβαλα 24άρα κλείδωνα στα 17Mbps με 9 SNR και τώρα στα 11 . Απο όσο ξέρω ουτε το σπίτι μου μεταφέρθηκε , ούτε το κέντρο .
Επίσης επείδη κάποιοι ρωτάνε αν θα πιάνουν full ταχύτητες VDSL επείδη τώρα κλείδώνουν πολύ χαμηλά , μην ανησυχείτε γι αυτό . Εαν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα υποδομής , τότε σίγουρα θα τα πιάνετε . Οι οπτικές ίνες σε αυτές τις αποστάσεις έχουν μηδενικές απώλειες , οπότε δεν σας ενδιαφέρει που έιναι το κέντρο αλλά μόνο το πόσο απέχετε απο το καφαο . Απο ότι θυμάμαι (και ας με διόρθώσει όποιος ξέρει καλύτερα ) VDSL στα 50 μέχρι 800μ. καλωδίου τα βγάζει . Να είσαστε παραπάνω απο τόσα μέχρι το καφαο σας δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση (νομίζω κάπου διάβασα οτι η μεγαλύτερη  στην Ελλάδα είναι 660μ.) Αυτά.

----------


## jap

Ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά και δεν στερούνται λογικής, αλλά δεν έχει αναφερθεί τίποτα τέτοιο επίσημα. 

Ημιεπίσημα, έχουν κάνει λόγο ήδη ο ΟΤΕ για 100 και η Wind για 200 και έχουν επίσης βγάλει και τιμοκαταλόγους με ταχύτητες έως 300 που αναμένεται να μπουν οι τιμές, π.χ. εδώ. Εννοείται ότι δεν θα τα παρέχουν αυτά παντού, αλλά το πόσο γρήγορα για μένα είναι θέμα εντυπώσεων. 

Για το θέμα το αν μπορέσουν, έχουν τόσο καιρό πιλοτικά προγράμματα και ξέρουν οι εταιρείες πλέον τις δυνατότητές τους. Κανονιστικά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει θέμα (από ΕΕΤΤ ή αλλού).

Εγώ θα περίμενα ταχύτητες 100 και 200 (από ΟΤΕ και Wind αντίστοιχα) με το καλημέρα σας, για λόγους εντυπωσιασμού, τόσο καιρό μας πρήζει η Wind ειδικά με τις διαφημίσεις με τους κεραυνούς. Σε ελάχιστους ίσως και ίσως όχι στην πυκνοκατοικημένη και με συγκριτικά αραιά τοποθετημένα καφάου Νίκαια. Και άλλο η παροχή για να λέμε ότι έχουμε διαθέσιμες ταχύτητες, άλλο η υιοθέτηση και από πελάτες, αφού αυτά τα πακέτα θα είναι τσιμπημένα σε σύγκριση με τα 50άρια.

----------


## RSX

> Πριν μερικές μέρες ήρθε ένας τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ σπίτι μου διότι έιχα παρα πολύ θόρυβο στην γραμμή και μου άλλαξε πόρτα στο καφαο και έστρωσε . Συζητώντας για τις VDSL έμαθα 2 πληροφορίες . 
> Η πρώτη είναι οτι η ΕΕΤΤ υποχρεώνει όλους τους παρόχους οταν δίνουν 50Mbps VDSL να είναι τουλάχιστον 45 . Διότι πολλοί θα έχετε δει την διαφήμιση της Vodafone που το λεεί αυτό και το παρουσιάζει οτι μόνο αυτη μπορεί να το κανει κτλπ , μην τσιμπάτε ισχύει για όλες τις εταιρίες.


δεν θυμάμαι αν είναι σε αυτό το site η σε διπλανό, διάβαζα οτι για wind αν έχεις 35 και πάνω δεν θεωρείται βλάβη.
Αυτό που/μας απασχολεί αρχικά ειναι αν με το που δοθουν οι καμπίνες προς χρήση αρχικά θα δινει ΜΟΝΟ η wind vdsl και μετά οι άλλοι πάροχοι η ταυτόχρονα όλοι; 
είμαι απο το καλοκαίρι χωρίς πακέτο στη forthnet(κοινώς είμαι με ελεύθερο συμβόλαιο τότε που ειχε 23.90 με αστικα/υπεραστικα 12 ωρες κινητα και 24αρι ιντερνετ) και δεν αλλαζω πακέτο ακριβώς για τον λόγο αυτό.

Ήδη πάντως όπως βλέπεις (αν έχεις διαβάσει αντίστοιχα θέματα) υπάρχουν προβλήματα με τις ταχύτητες προς εξωτερικό,θα βλέπεις 50 και θα κατεβάζεις με 3ΜΒ/s και θα λες και ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jap

> Αυτό που/μας απασχολεί αρχικά ειναι αν με το που δοθουν οι καμπίνες προς χρήση αρχικά θα δινει ΜΟΝΟ η wind vdsl και μετά οι άλλοι πάροχοι η ταυτόχρονα όλοι;


Από ό,τι έχει γραφτεί σε άλλα thread, θα υπάρχει μια μικρή καθυστέρηση, της τάξης της 1 εβδομάδας. Πιο σημαντικό για περιπτώσεις όπως η δική σου είναι να ανακοινωθούν πακέτα με τιμές και να επιβεβαιωθεί η πρόθεση των παρόχων να πάρουν υπηρεσία μέσω χονδρικής σε κάθε περιοχή. Δηλαδή, για τη δική μας περιοχή η Wind θα δώσει σίγουρα, σύντομα θα δώσουν και όσοι άλλοι θελήσουν. Θα το έβλεπα απίθανο να μη δώσει η forthnet (και να χάσει όσους συνδρομητές της έχουν μείνει, τώρα που δεν έχει και σοβαρό αποκλειστικό αθλητικό περιεχόμενο), δεν αποκλείεται πάντως. 

Πολύ σύντομα θα ξέρουμε και πακέτα/τιμές.

----------


## RSX

> Από ό,τι έχει γραφτεί σε άλλα thread, θα υπάρχει μια μικρή καθυστέρηση, της τάξης της 1 εβδομάδας. Πιο σημαντικό για περιπτώσεις όπως η δική σου είναι να ανακοινωθούν πακέτα με τιμές και να επιβεβαιωθεί η πρόθεση των παρόχων να πάρουν υπηρεσία μέσω χονδρικής σε κάθε περιοχή. Δηλαδή, για τη δική μας περιοχή η Wind θα δώσει σίγουρα, σύντομα θα δώσουν και όσοι άλλοι θελήσουν. Θα το έβλεπα απίθανο να μη δώσει η forthnet (και να χάσει όσους συνδρομητές της έχουν μείνει, τώρα που δεν έχει και σοβαρό αποκλειστικό αθλητικό περιεχόμενο), δεν αποκλείεται πάντως. 
> 
> Πολύ σύντομα θα ξέρουμε και πακέτα/τιμές.


σε wind δεν πάω για κανένα λόγο,καλύτερα να δώσω 5€ το μήνα παραπάνω για το vdsl πακέτο που δίνει.Δεν έχω το παραμικρό πρόβλημα με την εταιρία και στον συγχρονισμό είμαι πολύ καλά(16000kbps μέσα απο το μόντεμ και σε fastpath κιόλας)
Επίσης, σημαντικό για μένα είναι το Upload και οχι τόσο το κατέβασμα.

----------


## jap

Δεν υπονόησα να πας στη Wind, δεν μου έχεις κάνει κάτι να σε μισώ τόσο  :Razz: .

----------


## C0STAS

Αυτές τις μέρες μου εχει βελτιωθεί λίγο η η γραμμή και τα λάθη της ( crc ) εχουν μειωθεί αισθητά . Από τα 6.9 mbps πήγα στα 10.5 περίπου . 24αρα wind .

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Αυτές τις μέρες μου εχει βελτιωθεί λίγο η η γραμμή και τα λάθη της ( crc ) εχουν μειωθεί αισθητά . Από τα 6.9 mbps πήγα στα 10.5 περίπου . 24αρα wind .


Χαιρομαι για σενα αλλα που κολλαει αυτο με το θεμα μας;

----------


## Lawbringer

Μπήκαν οι βάσεις Μακεδονίας και Θεσσαλονίκης όπως επίσης και Μακεδονίας και Αριστοφάνους

----------


## djstamatis

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΟ ΚΑΤΙ 
ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΗ ΤΑ ΕΡΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΝΕΣ
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ 28 ΟΚΤΩΜΒΡΙΟΥ ΣΚΑΒΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΑΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΧΩΡΗΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΛΙΟΣΗ
ΚΣΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΣΚΑΒΟΥΝ?

----------


## skoupas

Άνω Νεάπολη με Κορυδαλλό σκάβουν πάντως. Στην Ειρήνης Γκίνη βρίσκεται συνεργείο.

----------


## darax

Ιθάκης είδα σήμερα σκαψίματα

----------


## djstamatis

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΔΟ ΜΗΛΟΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ Π.ΡΑΛΛΗ ΣΚΑΒΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΟΠΤΙΚΙ ΙΝΑ 
ΑΛΛΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΟΜΟΣ ΔΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ 
 CNF Engineering ΑΥΤΗ ΣΚΑΒΗ ΤΗΝ WIND ΨΑΧΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΑΒΟΥΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΣ ΠΕΙ
ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΑΟΔΙΚΕΙΑ 48 ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΑΓΗ ΤΣΑΛΔΑΡΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ 
ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ

----------


## RSX

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΔΟ ΜΗΛΟΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ Π.ΡΑΛΛΗ ΣΚΑΒΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΟΠΤΙΚΙ ΙΝΑ 
> ΑΛΛΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΟΜΟΣ ΔΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ 
>  CNF Engineering ΑΥΤΗ ΣΚΑΒΗ ΤΗΝ WIND ΨΑΧΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΑΒΟΥΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΣ ΠΕΙ
> ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΑΟΔΙΚΕΙΑ 48 ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΑΓΗ ΤΣΑΛΔΑΡΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ 
> ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ


λογικό είναι το πέρασμα των οπτικών να το κάνει μια εταιρία που γνωρίζει.
Απο εκει και πέρα,όλες οι καμπίνες θα συνδεθουν αργά η γρήγορα,παίζει ρόλο σε ποιους δρόμους έχουν περαστεί οι ίνες.
όπως καταλαβαινεις οι κεντρικοί δρόμοι είναι πιο δυκολο να σκαφτουν οπότε λογικά θα μείνουν τελευταιοι.

----------


## mike_871

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΔΟ ΜΗΛΟΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ Π.ΡΑΛΛΗ ΣΚΑΒΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΟΠΤΙΚΙ ΙΝΑ 
> ΑΛΛΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΟΜΟΣ ΔΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ 
>  CNF Engineering ΑΥΤΗ ΣΚΑΒΗ ΤΗΝ WIND ΨΑΧΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΑΒΟΥΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΣ ΠΕΙ
> ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΑΟΔΙΚΕΙΑ 48 ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΑΓΗ ΤΣΑΛΔΑΡΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ 
> ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ


οπως ολες η εταιριες μπορουν να δωσουν την δουλεια σε καποιον αλλον να την κανει

----------


## Lawbringer

Μουδανιών και Αφροδίτης μπήκε η καμπινουλα και προχωράμε!

----------


## WolfRathmA_GR

Καλημέρα.

Ερώτηση. Αυτά τώρα είναι μίνι DSLAM η απλά καφάο όπως τα παλιά ας πούμε;

----------


## Lawbringer

Τα 3φυλλα καφαο είναι μινι dslam τα 2φυλλα είναι απλά καφαο

----------


## djstamatis

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΞΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΝΙΚΑΙΑΣ ΣΚΑΒΟΥΝ?

----------


## jkoukos

> Τα 3φυλλα καφαο είναι μινι dslam τα 2φυλλα είναι απλά καφαο


Του ΟΤΕ, είτε 3φυλα είτε 2φυλα, είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο. Καμπίνες που περιέχουν τις παλιές χάλκινες γραμμές (σε νέες οριολωρίδες) και τον ενεργό εξοπλισμό (DSLAM) στον οποίον τώρα έρχονται και οι οπτικές ίνες.
Των άλλων παρόχων συνήθως είναι μονόφυλλες και απλά συνδέονται με χάλκινο καλώδιο στην κοντινή παλιά καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ.
Αυτά που λέτε καφάο (όλα καφάο είναι), είναι οι παλιές καμπίνες που είναι μονόφυλλες και χωρίς καθόλου ενεργό εξοπλισμό, περιέχοντας μόνο τις οριολωρίδες στις οποίες συνδέονται τα χάλκινα καλώδια.

----------


## Lawbringer

Ετοιμες! Μακεδονιας και Θεσσαλονικης - Μακεδονιας και Αριστοφανους. Εν αναμονη συνδεσεων τωρα και αυτες...

----------


## WolfRathmA_GR

> Των άλλων παρόχων συνήθως είναι μονόφυλλες και απλά συνδέονται με χάλκινο καλώδιο στην κοντινή παλιά καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ.
> Αυτά που λέτε καφάο (όλα καφάο είναι), είναι οι παλιές καμπίνες που είναι μονόφυλλες και χωρίς καθόλου ενεργό εξοπλισμό, περιέχοντας μόνο τις οριολωρίδες στις οποίες συνδέονται τα χάλκινα καλώδια.


Καλημέρα.

Δηλαδή η Wind που βάζει τώρα καμπίνες/καφάο θα τα συνδέσει με τα παλιά του ΟΤΕ χωρίς να περάσει οπτικές ίνες δηλαδή; Η απλά θα περαστούν και οπτικές ίνες αργότερα;

----------


## petrog

Οπτική ίνα μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ της Wind, οπτική ίνα από το ΚΑΦΑΟ της Wind προς το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ και από το ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΤΕ μέχρι το σπίτι του καθενός το παλιό χάλκινο καλώδιο που ερχόταν και πριν.

----------


## JPYZFR1

> Οπτική ίνα μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ της Wind, οπτική ίνα από το ΚΑΦΑΟ της Wind προς το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ και από το ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΤΕ μέχρι το σπίτι του καθενός το παλιό χάλκινο καλώδιο που ερχόταν και πριν.


Οπτική ίνα μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ της Wind, χάλκινο καλώδιο από το ΚΑΦΑΟ της Wind προς το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ και από το ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΤΕ μέχρι το σπίτι του καθενός το παλιό χάλκινο καλώδιο που ερχόταν και πριν.

----------


## skoupas

Γιατί μπαίνει χάλκινο? Δεν καλωδιώνονται εξ αρχής οι καμπίνες?

----------


## JPYZFR1

> Γιατί μπαίνει χάλκινο? Δεν καλωδιώνονται εξ αρχής οι καμπίνες?


Και πως θα φτάσει το ζεύγος του καθενός μας στο ΚΑΦΑΟ της WIND?

----------


## Dias

> Γιατί μπαίνει χάλκινο? Δεν καλωδιώνονται εξ αρχής οι καμπίνες?


Τα χάλκινα υπάρχων καλώδια που έχεις στο σπίτι σου, καταλήγουν στο παλιό ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ.
Οπότε η άκρη του καλωδίου σου πρέπει να επεκταθεί από το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ της WIND (από 3~10μέτρα επιπλέον χάλκινο καλώδιο)
Από το ΚΑΦΑΟ της WIND μεχρι το κέντρο πάει οπτική ίνα.
Οπότε εκεί που πριν είχες 1500~2000μέτρα χάλκινο καλώδιο μέχρι το κέντρο , τώρα θα έχεις 100~200μέτρα χάλκινο καλώδιο μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ της WIND (η οπτική ίνα απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ της WIND μέχρι το κέντρο δεν δημιουργεί απώλειες στην ταχύτητα του internet).
 Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός

----------


## WolfRathmA_GR

Δεν ήξερα καν αυτή την πληροφορία εγώ! 

Πολύ ωραίος! Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## skoupas

Οκ, απλά εξέφρασα απορία γιατί το παλιό ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ να μην διασυνδεθεί με το νέο της Wind μέσω οπτικής ίνας αλλά να βάλουν χαλκό.

----------


## jap

Και πού θα μπει η ίνα στα παλιά καφάου; Θα χρειαζόταν ειδικός ενεργός εξοπλισμός, τον περιλαμβάνουν μόνο τα νέα. Δεν αντικαθιστάς έτσι απλά τον χαλκό με ίνα. Τεχνικά θα μπορούσαν να φύγουν από τη μέση τα παλιά του ΟΤΕ (όπως φεύγουν στις περιοχές που έχει πάρει ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ), αλλά έχει αποφασιστεί άλλη διαδικασία.

----------


## RSX

> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Δηλαδή η Wind που βάζει τώρα καμπίνες/καφάο θα τα συνδέσει με τα παλιά του ΟΤΕ χωρίς να περάσει οπτικές ίνες δηλαδή; Η απλά θα περαστούν και οπτικές ίνες αργότερα;


οι καμπίνες της wind θα συνδεθουν κανονικά με οπτικές ινες,και αυτές με τη σειρά τους με χαλκινο καλώδιο με τις παλιές του οτε.

----------


## WolfRathmA_GR

> οι καμπίνες της wind θα συνδεθουν κανονικά με οπτικές ινες,και αυτές με τη σειρά τους με χαλκινο καλώδιο με τις παλιές του οτε.


Ναι κατάλαβα και από τα παιδιά παραπάνω. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι όλες οι γραμμές θα μπουν στα νέα καφάο.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως!

----------


## RSX

> Ναι κατάλαβα και από τα παιδιά παραπάνω. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι όλες οι γραμμές θα μπουν στα νέα καφάο.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πάντως!


η αλήθεια εινα οτι δεν πηρα χαμπάρι οτι έχουν γραφτεί και άλλα πράγματα οπότε και γω με τη σειρά μου απάντησα νομίζοντας οτι δεν υπάρχει άλλο πόστ :Razz: 

Αυτό που βλέπω και με παραξενεύει πάντως ειναι οτι δεν βάζουν τις καμπίνες τέρμα μέσα στο πεζοδρόμιο αλλα αρκετές και ιδιαίτερα μια στην λαοδικείας ειναι ακριβώς στην ακρη του πεζοδρομίου. Ενας σουρωμένος το βράδυ να πέσει πάνω της θα γινει ζημια.

----------


## jap

> Αυτό που βλέπω και με παραξενεύει πάντως ειναι οτι δεν βάζουν τις καμπίνες τέρμα μέσα στο πεζοδρόμιο αλλα αρκετές και ιδιαίτερα μια στην λαοδικείας ειναι ακριβώς στην ακρη του πεζοδρομίου. Ενας σουρωμένος το βράδυ να πέσει πάνω της θα γινει ζημια.


Όπως το λες. Όταν ήμουν Πειραιά κέντρο πάντως μου είχε τύχει κι εμένα προσωπικά και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις που είδα να έχει έρθει ο τεχνικός και να φύγει άπραγος, γιατί είχαν παρκάρει πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο κολλητά στο καφάου και δεν μπορούσε να ανοίξει την πόρτα να κάνει δουλειά του. Στις περισσότερες νέες καμπίνες στη γειτονιά μας υπάρχει το θέμα που λες. Φαντάζομαι θα τα ζυγίσανε και υπάρχει και η διεθνής εμπειρία (αλλά έξω έχω δει κάτι καμπίνες κτήνη).

----------


## jkoukos

> Τεχνικά θα μπορούσαν να φύγουν από τη μέση τα παλιά του ΟΤΕ (όπως φεύγουν στις περιοχές που έχει πάρει ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ), αλλά έχει αποφασιστεί άλλη διαδικασία.


Με ποιον τρόπο θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτό, όταν όλο το δίκτυο του χαλκού, απ' άκρη σ' άκρη, είναι ιδιόκτητο του ΟΤΕ και κανείς άλλος δεν έχει δικαίωμα να του βάλει χέρι;ν
Εκτός αν εννοείς κάθε πάροχος να σκάψει και να περάσει καινούργια χάλκινα καλώδια από την καμπίνα του μέχρι κάθε οικοδομή. Αλλά τότε μιλάμε για άλλο κόστος και χρόνο ολοκλήρωσης.

----------


## George98

Δίκιο έχει ο jkoukos

----------


## jap

Για αυτό είπα 'τεχνικά'. Με την παραπάνω πραγματικότητα εννοείται δεν έχει νόημα να γίνει.  :Wink:

----------


## jkoukos

Σωστά μεν, αλλά έρχεται σε αντίθεση με το "_έχει αποφασιστεί άλλη διαδικασία_", που δηλώνει ότι θα μπορούσε να ακολουθηθεί.
Τον ΟΤΕ δεν τον ενδιαφέρει, η ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορεί να υποχρεώσει κανέναν, άρα είναι απόφαση των παρόχων. Εε λοιπόν, ακόμη κι εσύ να ήσουν ένας από αυτούς, δεν θα το ήθελες για δεκάδες λόγους. Και αυτό ακολουθείται σε όλο τον κόσμο όπου υπήρχε πρώην μονοπώλιο.

Αντί του χαλκού θα μπορούσε να μπει παντού οπτική ίνα, αλλά σε πόσα χρόνια και με ποιο κόστος; Γι' αυτό και όλοι χρησιμοποιούν ακόμη τον χαλκό που έχει μπει τα προηγούμενα δεκάδες χρόνια και η επιστήμη ψάχνει συνεχώς τρόπους για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες πάνω σε αυτόν. Βέβαια αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να γίνεται ανάπτυξη δικτύου οπτικών ινών.

----------


## mike_871

> Με ποιον τρόπο θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτό, όταν όλο το δίκτυο του χαλκού, απ' άκρη σ' άκρη, είναι ιδιόκτητο του ΟΤΕ και κανείς άλλος δεν έχει δικαίωμα να του βάλει χέρι;ν
> Εκτός αν εννοείς κάθε πάροχος να σκάψει και να περάσει καινούργια χάλκινα καλώδια από την καμπίνα του μέχρι κάθε οικοδομή. Αλλά τότε μιλάμε για άλλο κόστος και χρόνο ολοκλήρωσης.


αν ειναι να σκαψει για καθε σπιτι το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν θα εβαζε χαλκο

----------


## skoupas

Off Topic


		Στη Βουλγαρία που πήγα πριν κανά μήνα υπήρχε παντού οπτική ίνα. Βρέθηκα σ ένα χωριό κοντά στη Σόφια που είχε αποθήκες και γραφεία και υπήρχαν σε κάποια σημεία εναέρια καλώδια οπτικής ίνας που πήγαιναν σε κάθε κτίριο. Μπροστά οι γείτονες.

----------


## vabiris

Παιδιά,  Κυζίκου και Μουδανιων στη Νίκαια φτιάχτηκε καινούργιο καφαο wind , πότε θα διαθέσουν το vdsl?

----------


## Iris07

Τελευταίο τρίμηνο του 2017 έχει πει για Νίκαια η Wind..
αλλά πρέπει να βγουν πρώτα και οι τιμές..

----------


## Mack

> η αλήθεια εινα οτι δεν πηρα χαμπάρι οτι έχουν γραφτεί και άλλα πράγματα οπότε και γω με τη σειρά μου απάντησα νομίζοντας οτι δεν υπάρχει άλλο πόστ
> 
> Αυτό που βλέπω και με παραξενεύει πάντως ειναι οτι δεν βάζουν τις καμπίνες τέρμα μέσα στο πεζοδρόμιο αλλα αρκετές και ιδιαίτερα μια στην λαοδικείας ειναι ακριβώς στην ακρη του πεζοδρομίου. Ενας σουρωμένος το βράδυ να πέσει πάνω της θα γινει ζημια.


Και να μην ξεχνάμε και τους συμπολίτες μας που κινούνται με αναπηρικά αμαξίδια και ήδη είχαν ένα σωρό εμπόδια, πόσο μάλλον όταν τώρα προστίθενται νέα. Θέλει μελέτη η όλη διαδικασία.

----------


## Lawbringer

Λαμπράκη και Κουταΐση τώρα. Men at work

----------


## jap

> Παιδιά,  Κυζίκου και Μουδανιων στη Νίκαια φτιάχτηκε καινούργιο καφαο wind , πότε θα διαθέσουν το vdsl?


Αυτό είναι το 510 αν δεν απατώμαι, είναι για Q1 2018. Εγώ είμαι στο 509 κι ακόμα ψάχνω να βρω πού βρίσκεται.

Το να μπει η καμπίνα είναι ένα μόνο από τα βήματα, δεν είναι ανάγκη να το τρενάρουν μέχρι τέλος Μάρτη, αλλά μην ενθουσιάζεσαι ακόμα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σωστά μεν, αλλά έρχεται σε αντίθεση με το "_έχει αποφασιστεί άλλη διαδικασία_", που δηλώνει ότι θα μπορούσε να ακολουθηθεί.




Off Topic


		Είναι πολύ offtopic, δεν θέλω να κουράσουμε και δεν έγραψα πουθενά ότι διαφωνώ με αυτή την απόφαση ή ότι θα έπρεπε, ή μάλλον ότι θα ήταν λογικό να γίνει και το τεχνικά εφικτό. Απάντησα απλά σε αυτούς που θεωρούσαν έτσι απλά ότι θα γινόταν σύνδεση μεταξύ των καφάου με οπτικές. 

Προσωπική μου άποψη, σε περιοχές όπως η δική μας με πολύ χάλια χάλκινο δίκτυο (πολλές παλιές μονοκατοικίες με μολυβένια κουτιά, ακροβατικές επεκτάσεις δικτύου από τον ΟΤΕ, κρυμμένα καλώδια, χαμηλές γενικά ταχύτητες) θα έπρεπε να δίνεται κίνητρο στους παρόχους να έχουν μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό κάλυψης FTTH κι ας επιδοτηθούν για αυτό ειδικά, γιατί τα χρήματα από μια τέτοια θεωρητική επένδυση δεν θα τα έπαιρναν ποτέ με τα σημερινά εμπορικά δεδομένα.

----------


## WolfRathmA_GR

Προς ενημέρωση, μπαίνει και άλλη καμπίνα Ατταλείας και Γρηγορίου Λαμπράκη γωνία, ακριβώς στα φανάρια που κατεβαίνουν από Ποταμού. 100 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου περίπου. Μια χαρά.  :Very Happy:

----------


## darax

Στίς γιορτές λογικά θα είναι διαθέσιμο το vdsl !!!
  Xριστουγεννιάτικος μποναμάς  :Whistle:  :Thinking:

----------


## liv733

Καλημέρες 

Ήρθα στον Πειραιά πριν τρία χρόνια και μένω στην Βαλαωρίτου. Ήρθα με    forthnet μεταφορα και ταχύτητα η οποια δεν ηταν ποτε σταθερή. Σαν αποτελεσμα και λόγω της δουλειάς μου μεταφέρθηκα ΟΤΕ με vdsl 30 όπου Ναι μεν είχα σταθερό ιντερνετ αλλά μέχρι 14 download και 1.2 upload για δύο χρόνια. Όπου εμφανίστηκε πριν 3 μήνες η forthnet ξανά για Adsl σταθερό με καλή τιμή όπου και πήγα....Από τότε Σάββατα  Κυριακές και πολλά απογεύματα δεν έχω ίντερνετ....Έχω προσπαθήσει επανιλιμενα ...έχω φέρει ηλεκτρολόγο 3 φορές  μιλαω μαζι τους καθε 4 μερες ...μου λενε οτι δεν βλεπουμε προβλημα στην γραμμή αλλά εγώ βλέπω συνέχεια αποσυνδεσεις και η ταχύτητα να είναι πολύ συχνά upload 1 ή 0 .Τέλος αποφάσισα να πάω πίσω στον ΟΤΕ και ας πληρώσω το τέλος αποσύνδεσης όπου με πολύ άσχημο τρόπο μου είπαν. 
Οι ερωτήσεις εί αι δύο που έχω 
1.Υπάρχει τρόπος να μην πληρώσω το τέλος αποσύνδεσης..;Γιατί το θεωρώ απάτη;
2 μήπως είναι καλύτερη η wind από τον OTE λόγω των έργων που έχουν πέσει στην αντίληψη μου Στην Περιοχή? 

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για το  χρόνο σας εκ των προτέρων

----------


## nnn

Κάνε υπομονή 2-3 μήνες, να ξεκινήσει το vectoring και να δούμε τιμές κλπ. Μην πας ακόμα σε άλλον πάροχο και μακρυά από Wind...

----------


## Lawbringer

Εγώ πάλι με wind είμαι μια χαρά...2 γραμμές σε διαφορετικά σπίτια και οι 2 χωρίς ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## liv733

Ευχαριστώ αλλά αναγκαστηκά πρέπει να έχω ίντερνετ..λόγω δουλείας όποτε πρέπει να αλλάξω πάροχο .Σε περιπτώσεις πχ Σάββατο που πρέπει να απαντήσω θα πρέπει να κάνω 20 χιλιόμετρα και να πάω στο γραφείο. 
Γι'αυτό ρωτώ αν γίνετε κάτι. Με το τέλος αποδεσμεύσεις και εάν θα έχω σταθερό ιντερνετ με wind

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Lawbringer

Η Κωστη Παλαμα ετοιμαζεται να υποδεχτει την οπτικη ινα <3

----------


## WolfRathmA_GR

Μπαμ μπαμ οι διαδικασίες. Φωτιά έχουν πάρει οι εργασίες!  :Very Happy:

----------


## DiM

Ρε παιδιά λύστε μου μια απορία, στις photos βλέπω τα νέα καφάο να είναι από 2 μετρα μέχρι στα 10 μετρα στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο από το παλιό καφάο του ΟΤΕ. Αυτά θα πρέπει να ενωθούν με χάλκινα καλώδια είπαμε, αλλα στις photos δεν έχω δει να έχει σκαφτεί κανένα αυλάκι για να τα ενώσει. 
Δηλαδή τώρα εκτος της ΔΕΗ θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε και άλλο συνεργείο από τον ΟΤΕ για κάνει το μερεμέτι ? η κάτι δεν είδα και κατάλαβα λάθος ?

----------


## mike_871

> Ρε παιδιά λύστε μου μια απορία, στις photos βλέπω τα νέα καφάο να είναι από 2 μετρα μέχρι στα 10 μετρα στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο από το παλιό καφάο του ΟΤΕ. Αυτά θα πρέπει να ενωθούν με χάλκινα καλώδια είπαμε, αλλα στις photos δεν έχω δει να έχει σκαφτεί κανένα αυλάκι για να τα ενώσει. 
> Δηλαδή τώρα εκτος της ΔΕΗ θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε και άλλο συνεργείο από τον ΟΤΕ για κάνει το μερεμέτι ? η κάτι δεν είδα και κατάλαβα λάθος ?


οπως τα λες

----------


## Lawbringer

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η συγκεκριμένη ένωση γίνεται την ώρα που μπαίνει το καινούργιο καφαο. Χτες πάντως που μίλησα με wind για ξεκαρφωτο λόγο μου είπαν ότι αν έχει μπει το καφαο, σε κάνα μήνα το πολύ, περνάει η ΔΕΗ για ένωση. Μένει να δούμε...

----------


## RSX

> Ρε παιδιά λύστε μου μια απορία, στις photos βλέπω τα νέα καφάο να είναι από 2 μετρα μέχρι στα 10 μετρα στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο από το παλιό καφάο του ΟΤΕ. Αυτά θα πρέπει να ενωθούν με χάλκινα καλώδια είπαμε, αλλα στις photos δεν έχω δει να έχει σκαφτεί κανένα αυλάκι για να τα ενώσει. 
> Δηλαδή τώρα εκτος της ΔΕΗ θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε και άλλο συνεργείο από τον ΟΤΕ για κάνει το μερεμέτι ? η κάτι δεν είδα και κατάλαβα λάθος ?


κατα τα τέλη αυγούστου η στην περγάμου η στην νικομιδείας ειχα δει να σκάβουν τον δρόμο για να περάσουν οπτική και έκαναν και μετρήσεις απο την καμπίνα της wind μέχρι την καμπίνα του οτε.
Η καμπίνα στο σημείο εκείνο είχε ήδη μπει πριν καιρό.
Φαντάζομαι άλλο συνεργείο κάνει την τοποθέτηση και άλλο είναι υπεύθυνο για το πέρασμα οπτικών/ σύνδεση καφάο.

----------


## WolfRathmA_GR

Καλά εμένα δεν με απασχολεί το πως και το γιατί, το θέμα είναι να μπούνε να τελειώνουμε να έχουμε μια γραμμή της προκοπής. Για ταχύτητες τουλάχιστον, γιατί από θέμα συνδεσιμότητας κτλ δεν έχω θέματα.

----------


## RSX

> Καλά εμένα δεν με απασχολεί το πως και το γιατί, το θέμα είναι να μπούνε να τελειώνουμε να έχουμε μια γραμμή της προκοπής. Για ταχύτητες τουλάχιστον, γιατί από θέμα συνδεσιμότητας κτλ δεν έχω θέματα.


κράτα σχετικά μικρό καλάθι για τις ταχύτητες, ήδη υπάρχει κόσμος που παραπονιέται για το οτι μπορεί να συγχρονίζει 50/5 και να βλέπει μαξ κατέβασμα στα 3ΜΒ/s.
Καλή και χρυσή η αναβάθμιση των πόλεων αλλά αν δεν γίνεται με ταυτόχρονη αναβάθμιση των γραμμών προς το εξωτερικό τι να το κάνεις; απλά να λες οτι έχεις 50αρα;

----------


## Akis1983

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Νομίζω έχει αναρτηθεί ήδη (αν θυμάμαι καλά). Αν ναι, επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ ότι έχει μπεί καφάο WIND, Λαμπράκη & Μαραθονομάχων ακριβώς στη γωνία στα κάγκελα του 10ου. Γυμν. Νίκαιας, δίπλα από το περίπτερο.



Το καφάο της φώτο είναι 260μ. απόσταση από μένα..
Το καφάο που είμαι ήδη συνδεδεμένος (παλίο ΟΤΕ) έχει τον αριθμό 555, που όπως βλέπω θα συνδεθεί πρώτο τρίμηνο 2018. 

Οι ερωτήσεις  μου είναι οι εξής :

1. Θα πρέπει να περιμένω να συνδεθεί το δικό μου καφάο ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΆ?! (5μ απόσταση από το σπίτι μου) Q1/2018 για να έχω VDSL ?!
2. Μπορώ και πιο νωρίς αν συνδεθεί το καφάο της Λαμπράκη (260μ απόσταση από το σπίτι μου) ?!
3. Είμαι στον ΟΤΕ, οπότε μπορώ να αλλάξω πάροχο όταν θα είναι έτοιμη η WIND για VDSL ?
4. Τώρα πιάνω 3,5/0,9 τι ταχύτητες παίζει να πιάνω αν γίνει το 1. ή το 2. ?! Τώρα από dslam έχω απόσταση 3,5km...

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!
Ρίξτε λίγο φως ρε παιδιάααα !!!  :Razz:

----------


## Craven

Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να πάμε σε όποιο ΚΑΦΑΟ θέλουμε αλλά αυτό ΔΕΝ γίνεται. Αν γινόταν τότε εγώ πχ δεν θα έπαιρνα απ αυτό που είναι 300 μέτρα μακριά αλλά απ αυτό που είναι 30-40...
Μην ξεχνάς ότι υπάρχει κάποια φυσική καλωδίωση απ το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ μέχρι το σπίτι σου, αυτή δεν μπορούμε να την πάρουμε να την πάμε όπου θέλουμε. Οπότε έχουμε στο 1) ναι στο 2) όχι... 
Τώρα για το 3) φυσικά και ναι είτε αν είσαι αορίστου είτε αν είσαι σε συμβόλαιο και δεν σε νοιάζει να πληρώσεις την ρήτρα. Φαντάζομαι μετά την διαθεσιμότητα απο Wind (και φαντάζομαι άμεσα και ΟΤΕ) θα ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλοι μετά απο λίγο.
Αν γίνει το 1 και μιλάμε για 5 μέτρα (+ την καλωδίωση εντός οικήματος) τότε εννοείται η απάντηση στο ερώτημα σου στο 4) είναι ... ΟΣΟ ΠΑΕΙ  :Smile:  50 και αργότερα όσο παραπάνω δοθεί.

----------


## Akis1983

Ναι αν είναι έτι όπως τα λες και με συνδέσουν στο νέο καφάο που θα μπει Q1/2018 μετά από αντικατάσταση του παλιού που είναι 5μ από το σπίτι μου, τότε ας είναι η αναμονή... Χαλάλι...!

Το ΟΣΟ ΠΑΕΙ που λες μου άνοιξε την όρεξη !!!

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Ρε παιδιά λύστε μου μια απορία, στις photos βλέπω τα νέα καφάο να είναι από 2 μετρα μέχρι στα 10 μετρα στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο από το παλιό καφάο του ΟΤΕ. Αυτά θα πρέπει να ενωθούν με χάλκινα καλώδια είπαμε, αλλα στις photos δεν έχω δει να έχει σκαφτεί κανένα αυλάκι για να τα ενώσει. 
> Δηλαδή τώρα εκτος της ΔΕΗ θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε και άλλο συνεργείο από τον ΟΤΕ για κάνει το μερεμέτι ? η κάτι δεν είδα και κατάλαβα λάθος ?


Τα καλώδια τα έχουν μεταφέρει με μούφες κλπ στην νέα καμπίνα,

----------


## emeliss

Όταν πρόκειται για καμπίνα εναλλακτικού, ο εναλλακτικός φροντίζει να φέρει συνδετικό καλώδιο από την καμπίνα του στο παλιό ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ. Μιλάμε για συνδετικό καλώδιο. Δεν μεταφέρονται τα καλωδια του ΟΤΕ στην καμπίνα του εναλλακτικού.

----------


## DV1973

Λυκούργου και Περικλεους Νεάπολη. Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## SteliosKts

Χθες βράδυ που πέρασα, Αισχύλου και Κρόνου.

----------


## George98

> Λυκούργου και Περικλεους Νεάπολη. Άντε να δούμε...


Δεν μπορώ να βρω που βρίσκεται στο street view το σπίτι για να την τοποθετήσω στο vdsl cabinets 
είσαι σίγουρος για την οδό ?

----------

